# ELECRTIC FENCING



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I posted in goat frenzy on this but figured it probably should be here.

I don't have "jumpers", as they go under or thru to get out if determined enough. 
How far should I space the strands for minis? I plan on being able to move it as they eat down the area so hubby figured the smooth steel would be sturdier than fiberglass and we will use t-posts in te corners....also, would a 6 foot space between the bucks and does be enough between enclosures just using electric?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Strand space should probably be about 4-5 inches or so for minis, make sure your wire is tight and be sure to use good insulators on your steel posts.

Don't put your bucks in electric, believe me, NOTHING stops a buck when a doe is in heat :wink: We used to have electric fence around the buck pen before we had cattle panels(the boer buck pen is kind of in the middle of the does pasture/pen area) and we had electric fence(if it shocked you, you would be shaking for 10 minutes before it stopped) and the buck he'd hit it and holler, the hit it again and holler, until finally he broke the fence and just got out :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Sarah, I have enough of an area to get the 5 mile fencer and figured on these being "temporary browsing" pens, the girls would be on one side with their "panel" pen conected by a pass way to the field...this way I won't need to build a portable shelter as they ould have the access to get to the barn.

The 3 boys would be opposite with the electric going up the hill then across and back down to their pen....Hubby won't like it but I did plan on getting 3ft welded wire to run uphill with hot on inside that to deter the boys from wanting to cross the "void".

I am going up now since it's not raining to weed eat a path for the fence line....the sooner the better as it is just growing up faster...and those goofy goats will not go and eat there unless I shoo them up!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I need to put plastic fencing or welded wire along with the electric or mine go right through it. Especially the babies. Usually what happens is they get halfway through, get zapped and then jump out and take half the fence with them. So the plastic fencing stops them from getting half way through the fence before they get zapped. Since you are going to have tons of browse in the fencing I wouldn't worry so much about it. They will prob be busy eating! 

Some goats understand the electric well and others hit it every day! :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the area I posted in the pic forum...right now, the far side to the left where the girls will be haswaist high afalfa thats going to seed as well as thistles and plain old field grass....I got so far with the weedwacker but I'm going to have to get the neighbr in with the brush hog..it's jus too thick for me to do "by hand"...I have my grand dads mowing scythe( grim reaper blade) but it's to high to get a good swing with that!










I won't be going up to the trees with the fence...these are fairly young trees (12years old) and mainly black locust with a few choke cherry in the bunch....I'd rather not have to pull thorns out of hooves and don't want to worry about them getting sick off of the cherry so the fence will be a good 6-7 feet from the trees.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i have a five foot seven strand electric fence around my bucks. maybe mine are just mellow but they never get out, even during breeding season when does are in heat. i only had one buck get out once and it was when he had only been here a day and one doe was in heat, as well as the fence grounded out.
I dont use the wire, i use gallagher turbobraid fenceing. It holds up a lot better and i think gives a better shock. Wire breaks to easily and is hard to fix.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

We got the 1/4 mile spool of aluminum wire...it's what could be afforded as the poly braid and tape are quite a bit more expensive. We used an entire 1/4 mile spool of wire for 4 strands on 3 sides and have the electric fence coming off of insulators on the t- posts that hold the panels for their yard...they have access to the field while still able to access the barn.....I did have my 3 boys out to browse while the girls were in the electric and they didn't even go near the fence line. I have 1 ground rod in about 8 feet from the fencer so it helps...and the girls will eat around the posts and under the bottom strand as far as their noses let them ....til their ear catches a jolt then they run to the middle of the field, so far we haven't gotten the electric up for the boys but they do get out when I can supervise, guess I'll find out soon enough if electric will deter them enough when the girls are in heat. :greengrin: 

This isn't their "permanent" enclosure, just for browsing, I have galvanized goat panels up for their separate pens.


----------



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

liz said:


> I posted in goat frenzy on this but figured it probably should be here.
> 
> I don't have "jumpers", as they go under or thru to get out if determined enough.
> How far should I space the strands for minis? I plan on being able to move it as they eat down the area so hubby figured the smooth steel would be sturdier than fiberglass and we will use t-posts in te corners....also, would a 6 foot space between the bucks and does be enough between enclosures just using electric?


Hi Liz.Be sure you dont let weeds or high grass get up under your elec fence.They will short it out till it is useless.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...since this "project" started 4 years ago, I've made the pastures larger..have 3 of them now, and have a 10 mile low impedence charger...light weeds haven't caused any problems and not one of my goats have gone through the fencing. This fencer has one heck of a snap to it and one thing I found is that bugs will fry if they're grounded! I've had butterflies as well as praying mantis cooked onto the strands as their wings or antenae touch the steel T posts.  Goats definately don't like that zap and stay put!


----------

